# Food quantity for a 11 month old



## s_spiff (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

My puppy will be 11 months old this 4th June. So had a question about the quantity of food. Couple of things to be mentioned before hand:

1. He just got neutered 2 weeks back (had to - we have some heavy traveling coming up and the boarding place here won't accept un-neutered puppies)
2. He's been on 4 - 5 cups / day of Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy for couple of months now.
3. He's thin - almost lanky.
4. Can feel the ribs when I run my hand on his back (while applying some pressure).
5. He was at 59 lb.'s when measured two weeks ago.
6. He's not a very active dog - apart from his daily walks which last about a hour he doesn't do much. Like's to sleep mostly.
7. Motions are okay - firm but stinky.
8. Apart from his usual kibble - he'll get about 10 mini carrots every day, 2 florets (thumb sized heads) of broccoli.

Now, on to my concern. Most threads I read about feeding on this forum - are talking about how at 10 months, puppies were eating 2 cups a day. Which makes me wonder - why is my dog eating 4 cups a day and asking for more??

His appetite only seems to have increased after the neutering. He goes and sits in front of the door that open to the room that has his dog food indicating that he wants food. There's a perpetual concave cavity on his side/near the stomach which makes me wonder how can he hungry within 2 hours after eating2 - 2.5 cups of kibble??!!

Is this normal? 

Images below.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

How many calories per cup? That is important. Some foods are lower in calories than others.


----------



## s_spiff (Aug 5, 2013)

Purina's website says 417 kcal/cup. So assuming he has about 4.5 cups a day - 1876.5 kcal/day!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

He certainly doesn't look over weight. He may come from a line of 'slow maturers' and is still growing and building muscle. At 11 months he may have his adult height but will fill out and build muscle for another year. 

My guy is almost 5 y.o. and eats 3 cups/day. Up until about a year ago he was eating 4. He is active though but I adjust during the bad weather months when we'er indoors more.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

If his side is concave that's good as long as he's not too skinny. My 14th old is on Proplan Lamb/Rice adult and has done 5 cups/day since he was 5mths old. Will be at this level til 2 when his muscle growth should be done and then will cut back over time. So nothing wrong with what you are feeding. 

All the labs/goldens I'm around are on similar feeding routine and I'm only around ones from 11wks-2years old unless they are older pets. Our vet tech calculated approx 1600cals per day minimum so only very picky eaters are eating less. They work with approx 600 labs & goldens and about 80 puppies/year so figure they ought to know. My two cents...


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My golden ate 4 cups a day from 4 months old all the way up to about 8 or 9 years old. Cut it back to 3 cups as she got older. She was a big golden though, weighing 88 to 102 pounds throughout her life.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Our pups are 11 months old and gets 1.5 cups in the morning and same in the evening.


----------



## s_spiff (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh okay. So it's normal I guess. He's not overweight by any measure. He could do with some more activity though, which I'll be working on this summer. Thanks for the response guys!


----------

